# double donne



## TonyK

Buongiorno a tutti
Qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da spiegarmi il significato della parola francese *"double donne"* in questa frase: (Nous voilà donc face à une *double donne*: le pétrole va s'épuiser à brève échéance - en 2025 pour les uns, en 2050 selon les plus optimistes - mais, d'ici là, sa consommation débridée aura déréglé le climat dans des proportions inédites, avec des conséquences aussi incontrôlables qu'irréversibles.)
Ho scritto tutta la frase così si capisce il contesto in cui è inserita la parola.
Io ho tradotto la frase in questo modo:
Eccoci dunque di fronte a una *doppia (donne)*: il petrolio si esaurirà a breve termine - nel 2025 per alcuni, nel 2050 secondo i più ottimisti - ma, ne frattempo, il suo consumo sfrenato avrà rovinato il clima a delle proporzioni inedite, con delle conseguenze tanto incontrollabili quanto irreversibili.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Matrap

TonyK said:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da spiegarmi il significato della parola francese *"double donne"* in questa frase: (Nous voilà donc face à une *double donne*: le pétrole va s'épuiser à brève échéance - en 2025 pour les uns, en 2050 selon les plus optimistes - mais, d'ici là, sa consommation débridée aura déréglé le climat dans des proportions inédites, avec des conséquences aussi incontrôlables qu'irréversibles.)
> Ho scritto tutta la frase così si capisce il contesto in cui è inserita la parola.
> Io ho tradotto la frase in questo modo:
> Eccoci dunque di fronte a una *doppia (donne)*: il petrolio si esaurirà a breve termine - nel 2025 per alcuni, nel 2050 secondo i più ottimisti - ma, ne frattempo, il suo consumo sfrenato avrà rovinato/stravolto il clima a delle proporzioni inedite/fino a livelli mai visti prima , con delle conseguenze tanto incontrollabili quanto irreversibili.
> Merci d'avance


 

Ciao Tonyk

Io propongo "duplice scenario" ma aspettiamo altri pareri.

P.s. Mi sono permesso di aggiungere alle tue un paio di mie piccole variazioni che sei ovviamente libero di prendere in cosiderazione o meno.

Ciao


----------



## TonyK

Grazie, userò le tue variazioni nella traduzione mi sa che suonano meglio delle mie.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... no, a mio avviso lo _scenario_ è uno solo, lo stesso, che comprende sia l'esaurimento del petrolio che le conseguenze del suo utilizzo. 
La scelta del termine più adatto dipende dal contesto generale, da cui proviene la frase riportata, potrebbe essere _elemento_, o _fattore_, o anche _considerazione_. O altro...


----------



## matoupaschat

Da notare in questo caso che l'uso francese di "donne", che deriva dal gioco di carte, è forse un po' più chiaro, nel senso che "double donne" sottintende anche "l'une après l'autre". Si potrebbe introdurre "successivo" invece di "doppio, duplice" in italiano?


----------



## Matrap

Si matoupaschat, penso che sia possibile utilizzare l'aggettivo "successivo" ma con quale sostantivo è meglio tradurre "donne" a tuo avviso?


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi piaceva molto il tuo "scenario", ma non so se sia possibile. Ho pensato anche a "episodio". Qui mi manca veramente di essere nato e cresciuto in Italia!


----------



## Matrap

Forse allora sarebbe meglio dire, accettando le proposte di necsus,:

"Eccoci di fronte a "due fattori/elementi/dati correlati oppure "due  considerazioni/situazioni correlate" (l'esaurimento del petrolio e i danni causati dal suo consumo).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ci ho ripensato, e voto definitivamente per lo "scenario duplice" di Matrap, in accordo, penso, con il Treccani, del quale riproduco un passaggio. Mi sembra particolarmente congruo l'esempio evidenziato in neretto:
*Scenario:* (../..). Per ulteriore estens., nel linguaggio giornalistico, contesto nel quale si sviluppano determinate situazioni (sign. già espresso con i traslati _quadro_ o _sfondo_) o si collocano i futuri sviluppi di una situazione, ipotetica o reale, nel suo evolversi: _dopo il referendum_,_ lo sc. politico non è cambiato_; _gli equilibrî tra i partiti hanno modificato lo sc. governativo_; *gli esperti di politica internazionale stavano studiando gli sc. che sarebbero potuti derivare dalla dissoluzione dell’Unione Sovietica. *
​


----------



## Necsus

Matou, sai che mi dispiace sinceramente non poter condividere una tua convinzione, ma per me lo _scenario_ continua a essere uno solo, è appunto il _contesto nel quale si sviluppano determinate situazioni o si collocano i futuri sviluppi di una situazione_, che comprende entrambe le cose strettamente collegate di cui si parla nel brano citato.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus. 
E tu sai che "la double donne" lascia perplesso me quanto te "lo scenario duplice". In francese, ci vedo un uso improprio e tipicamente giornalistico, ma dato che una lingua si manda avanti faccendo ogni tanto un passo sbagliato, tendo a  privilegiare gli stessi errori nella lingua di traduzione. D'accordo che queste sono considerazioni da pensionati oziosi...
Buona Pasqua!
F.


----------



## Necsus

Anche a te! 
F.


----------



## matoupaschat

Forse capisco solo adesso (decisamente, il mattino ha l'oro in bocca). Ti andrebbe: i due elementi/le due componenti dello scenario? Ti basterebbe che "scenario" rimanesse al singolare?


----------



## Necsus

E allora buongiorno!  Naturalmente sì. A mio avviso il problema dello _scenario_, se si vuole proprio usare questo termine, è appunto che è unico, non può essere doppio. Si potrebbe forse dire 'due facce dello stesso scenario' (anziché _problema_), o 'uno scenario dalla duplice lettura', ma ripeto, servirebbe il contesto generale.


----------



## matoupaschat

O semplicemente due ipotesi, si. 
Adesso che capisco il problema, devo ammettere di non sentirmi molto coinvolto nella scelta.
Stammi bene!


----------



## Giorgia X

Oppure due componenti, strettamente legate, dello stesso problema.Cosa ne dite?


----------

